# Speicherzugriffsfehler bei firefox und thunderbird

## michael_w

Hallo,

seit gestern habe ich massive Speicherzugriffsfehler bei thunderbird und firefox. Ich hab eigentlich kein größeres Update installiert. Auch hab ich dieses Problem mit keinem anderen Programm. Ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen, kann es an irgendwelchen USE-Flags liegen? Oder was für Ursachen könnte es noch haben? Kühlung ist okay, die Temperaturen bewegen sich im normalen Maß. Der Fehler tritt immer auf, wenn ich mit Dateien herumhantiere (firefox: Datei irgendwo hochladen; thunderbird: attachment anhängen an email).

```

[I] www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  *10.0.11 17.0.5 ~20.0.1

     Installed versions:  17.0.5(08:54:39 17.05.2013)(alsa dbus jit linguas_de minimal -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -libnotify
```

```

[I] mail-client/thunderbird

     Available versions:  17.0.5

     Installed versions:  17.0.5(10:15:16 17.05.2013)(alsa crypt dbus ipc jit lightning linguas_de minimal -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gconf -ldap -libnotify
```

Neu gebaut hab ich beide schon, ohne das es hilft. Vor 2 Tagen hab ich den Rechner gereinigt, mittels Druckluft im Freien den Staub rausgeblasen. Und zum Zweck der Info die RAM Riegel aus- und wieder eingebaut. Aber wenn der Riegel nicht richtig stecken würde, hätte ich ja ganz andere Probleme.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Michael,

da haben wir also gleich zwei potentielle Fehlerquellen.  :Wink: 

Im Zweifel also nochmal die Riegel raus und wieder gerade reinstecken, auf akkuraten Sitz und Verriegelung achten, falls alles andere uns nicht weiterbringt... 

Was heißt denn bei Dir "Ich hab eigentlich kein größeres Update installiert."?

Könntest uns mal auflisten was Du seit dem letzten korrekten Funktionieren alles upgedatet hast, zu sehen in der /var/log/emerge.log

Poste außerdem die Fehlermeldung, die du in der graphischen Konsole zu Gesicht bekommst, wenn Du die Programme als User daraus startest.

Dann schauen wir hier gemeinsam mal weiter...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da haben wir also gleich zwei potentielle Fehlerquellen. 
> 
> Im Zweifel also nochmal die Riegel raus und wieder gerade reinstecken, auf akkuraten Sitz und Verriegelung achten, falls alles andere uns nicht weiterbringt... 

 

wie ich schon schrub, nur die beiden Programme machen Probleme, alle anderen nicht.  Und immer beim Handling mit Dateien, was mich auf den Trichter bringt, das irgendwas mit dem file-handling kaputt ist. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was heißt denn bei Dir "Ich hab eigentlich kein größeres Update installiert."?
> 
> Könntest uns mal auflisten was Du seit dem letzten korrekten Funktionieren alles upgedatet hast, zu sehen in der /var/log/emerge.log
> ...

 

Hmm, ich hab natürlich firefox und thunderbird öfters neu gebaut, NACH den Fehlermeldungen. Auch hatte ich glibc in Verdacht, die wars aber nicht. 

heute kam dazu:

www-apps/owncloud-5.0.6 

adobe-flash-11.2.202.285

media-video/ffmpeg2theora-0.29

sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

media-libs/raptor-2.0.9

sys-apps/dbus-1.6.10

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.13

sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.35

dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.30.0

dev-libs/zthread-2.3.2-r3

dev-perl/Text-CSV_XS-0.950.0

sys-devel/gnuconfig-20130111

da waren die Fehler aber schon da. 

vorher war am 15.Mai:

sys-fs/dosfstools-3.0.16

sys-apps/file-5.12-r1

sys-apps/pciutils-3.2.0

net-misc/curl-7.30.0

sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6 

x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.18

ich würde mal vermuten unten denen ist der Kandidat, aber welcher?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poste außerdem die Fehlermeldung, die du in der graphischen Konsole zu Gesicht bekommst, wenn Du die Programme als User daraus startest.

 

das ist simpel:

```

michael@gauss ~ $ firefox 

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

----------

## toralf

Dann mach doch mal ein 

```
strace -o ff.out firefox
```

und schau einfach mal in ff.out rein.

----------

## michael_w

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Dann mach doch mal ein 
> 
> ```
> strace -o ff.out firefox
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm, das Teil ist in Kürze 45 MB gross. Ich hab mal den für mich vermutet relevanten Teil hier hin gestellt:

http://pastebin.com/xXMdZb3w

Keine Ahnung, ich kann das nicht deuten. 

PS: ich lass gerade einen revdep-rebuild laufen, der baut u.a. FF und TB neu. Mal schauen was danach geht.

----------

## toralf

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> PS: ich lass gerade einen revdep-rebuild laufen, der baut u.a. FF und TB neu.

 Wegen einer gtk- oder einer curl-Bibliothek ?

----------

## michael_w

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   PS: ich lass gerade einen revdep-rebuild laufen, der baut u.a. FF und TB neu. Wegen einer gtk- oder einer curl-Bibliothek ?

 

kann man das nachvollziehen? Ansonsten, es hat nichts gebracht. Habe immer noch den gleichen Fehler. Komischerweise kann ich bei bildercache.de Bilder hochladen. Mache ich das selbe hier: http://www.dkg.eu/dkgboard/ habe ich einen Speicherzugriffsfehler.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich hab mir jetzt FF 20.0.1 gebaut. Damit scheint es im Moment zu funktionieren. Wenn ich FF aus der Kommandozeile starte, dann bekomme ich beim Filehandling folgende Zeile:

```

(firefox:20001): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

```

Kann das jemand deuten?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue

Falls es ein Update von dev-libs/glib gab, dann nimm bitte mal ein rebuild von dbus-glib und gobject-introspection vor (sofern installiert).

----------

## michael_w

Hallo Josef,

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue
> 
> Falls es ein Update von dev-libs/glib gab, dann nimm bitte mal ein rebuild von dbus-glib und gobject-introspection vor (sofern installiert).

 

nur um es mal auszuprobieren habe ich zurückgebaut auf FF 17.0.6 und glib, dbus-glib und gobject-introspection neu gebaut. Keine Besserung, gleicher Fehler. ;(

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hast du schon mal nache einem solchen Fehler die dmesg studiert ?

Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch eine zeitlang solche Fehler mit FF (und es war auch nur der FF). Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es ein "manuell" ausgeführtes trim war.

Als ich dann  discard in die fstab eingetragen hatte, war der Fehler weg.

Es ist manchmal sehr seltsam.

Jean-Paul

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hatte mal so ein ähnlichen Fehler. Bei mir war es weil ich prelink unter gentoo.

Nachdem ich es abgeschaltet habe ging es wider.

MfG

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Hatte mal so ein ähnlichen Fehler. Bei mir war es weil ich prelink unter gentoo.
> 
> Nachdem ich es abgeschaltet habe ging es wider.
> ...

 

prelink nutze ich nicht bewusst. Es ist aber installiert. Ich hab mal ein 

```
 

prelink -au
```

gemacht und da kam folgendes zu Tage (u.a.):

```

prelink: /usr/lib64/firefox/plugin-container: Could not parse `/usr/lib64/firefox/plugin-container: //usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.2/libxul.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib64/firefox/plugin-container)'

prelink: /usr/lib64/thunderbird-devel/bin/plugin-container: Could not parse `/usr/lib64/thunderbird-devel/bin/plugin-container: //usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.2/libxul.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib64/thunderbird-devel/bin/plugin-container)'

```

Das verwirrt mich nun, denn:

```

gauss ~ # emerge -av xulrunner

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xulrunner".

```

Gibt es kein xulrunner mehr? M uss ich FF und TB neu bauen (hab das aber die letzten Tag des öfteren getan)?

@Jean: bei mir läuft "nebenbei" immer der syslog mit, ich hab da nichts auffälliges gesehen.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es kein xulrunner mehr? M uss ich FF und TB neu bauen (hab das aber die letzten Tag des öfteren getan)?

 

Michael,

xulrunner gibt es zumindest nicht mehr als separates Paket da ab Firefox 3 jede Anwendung eine eigene, private XULRunner-Umgebung mitbringt.

Nähere Details und weiterführende Links dazu findest Du unter: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox [4][5]

Hier kurz meine Installhistorie, zumindest ab deiner verwendeten Version von xulrunner-1.9.2, damit es nicht zu lang wird   :Wink: 

```

Tue Feb 23 18:20:34 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r2

     Thu Mar  4 17:08:55 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r2

     Thu Mar  4 17:08:59 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r4

     Fri Mar 26 18:13:53 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r4

     Fri Mar 26 18:13:59 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.2-r1

     Thu Apr  8 17:29:10 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.2-r1

     Thu Apr  8 17:29:14 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.3-r1

     Wed Jun 23 20:17:47 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.3-r1

     Wed Jun 23 20:17:52 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.4

     Mon Jun 28 18:36:54 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.4

     Mon Jun 28 18:37:01 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.6

     Mon Jul 26 18:54:18 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.6

     Mon Jul 26 18:54:22 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.8

     Wed Aug  4 21:51:54 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.8

     Wed Aug  4 21:51:59 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.8-r1

     Wed Sep  8 17:59:27 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.8-r1

     Wed Sep  8 17:59:33 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9

     Thu Sep 16 17:55:42 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9

     Thu Sep 16 17:55:49 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9-r1

     Fri Oct 15 16:29:33 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9-r1

     Fri Oct 15 16:29:39 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9-r1

     Fri Oct 22 22:15:02 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9-r1

     Fri Oct 22 22:15:08 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.11

     Thu Oct 28 18:14:32 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.11

     Thu Oct 28 18:14:38 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.12

     Sat Nov 20 13:43:03 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.12

     Sat Nov 20 13:43:09 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.12

     Fri Dec  3 19:36:01 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.12

     Fri Dec  3 19:36:07 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.12-r1

     Fri Dec 10 15:30:32 2010 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.12-r1

     Fri Dec 10 15:30:37 2010 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13

     Mon Jan  3 23:05:06 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13

     Mon Jan  3 23:05:12 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13-r1

     Fri Feb 25 18:29:33 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13-r1

     Fri Feb 25 18:29:38 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13-r1

     Sun Mar  6 15:14:13 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13-r1

     Sun Mar  6 15:14:19 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.15

     Tue Mar 22 17:50:48 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.15

     Tue Mar 22 17:50:54 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0

     Mon Apr  4 17:15:23 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0-r1

     Fri May  6 21:44:50 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1

     Mon May 16 19:55:18 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed May 25 17:29:15 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Sun Jul  3 07:58:48 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Sun Jul  3 07:58:54 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Jul  6 19:47:03 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Jul  6 19:47:08 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Aug 31 17:22:49 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Aug 31 17:22:55 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Aug 31 17:39:21 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Aug 31 17:39:27 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Aug 31 19:32:36 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Wed Aug 31 19:32:42 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Tue Sep 20 19:54:26 2011 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Tue Sep 20 19:54:32 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Thu Mar  1 17:51:38 2012 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Thu Mar  1 17:51:43 2012 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Thu Apr 12 17:52:45 2012 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Thu Apr 12 17:52:51 2012 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1

     Sun Jul  1 13:42:26 2012 <<< net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1
```

Ab diesem Zeitraum müsste xulrunner also überflüssig geworden sein (im testing Zweig) und sicher einige Zeit später auch aus dem stable-Tree entfernt.

Also am besten mal den xulrunner Firefox und Thunderbird entfernen und dann neu bauen, oder halt'n emerge -a --depclean machen mit anschließendem xy-rebuild   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich gehe auch wie der Vorposter davon aus das bei dir ein paar "Leichen" rumliegen die da Unsinn treiben.

Ich würde mal ein 

```
 emerge --depclean 
```

 ausführen aber es nicht blind durchlaufen lassen sonder

abbrechen und überprüfen ob die vorgeschlagenen Pakete auch wirklich deinstalliert werden können. 

Danach ein 

```
 emerge -uD world 
```

 und 

```
 revdep-rebuild 
```

 ausführen. Wenn immer 

noch Probleme Firefox usw. neu bauen. Viel Glück  :Smile: .

MfG

----------

## michael_w

Zwischenstand:

ein depclean hab ich durchgeführt, aber da erscheint nichts von xulrunner und auch nichts was ich direkt mit FF oder TB in Verbindung bringe. Ich bau die beiden mal neu und dann sehen wir weiter.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Zwischenstand:
> 
> ein depclean hab ich durchgeführt, aber da erscheint nichts von xulrunner und auch nichts was ich direkt mit FF oder TB in Verbindung bringe. Ich bau die beiden mal neu und dann sehen wir weiter.

 

Ist denn xulrunner noch installiert? Wenn ja solltest du es vor dem neu bauen aber deinstallieren.

MfG

----------

## michael_w

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *michael_w wrote:*   Zwischenstand:
> 
> ein depclean hab ich durchgeführt, aber da erscheint nichts von xulrunner und auch nichts was ich direkt mit FF oder TB in Verbindung bringe. Ich bau die beiden mal neu und dann sehen wir weiter. 
> ...

 

Nein, xulrunner war nicht mehr installiert, auch beim ersten auftreten des Fehlers war xulrunner schon nicht mehr installiert.

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, so eine Fehlersuche kann mühselig sein.

Ein Vorschlag: Starte firefox doch mal im -safe-mode (damit werden dann alle Extensions und Themes deaktiviert) 

```
$ firefox -safe-mode
```

 und schau dann, ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt. Oder, eventuell noch besser, verschiebe mal dein ~/.mozilla Profil und teste es mit einem frischen jungfräulichen Profil.

Ansonsten sollte man auch einen Hardware- Defekt nicht ausschließen.

Ich hatte vor gut einem Jahr mal recht ähnliche Probleme, wo firefox zunächst beim Start mit einem Segfault abschmierte - anfangs alle paar Monate mal, später dann häufiger. Später kam dann auch noch VLC hinzu, welcher beim abspielen von Videos (mittendrin, zum Teil erst nach Stunden) schwer reproduzierbar mitunter gar den Kernel mit abschmieren lies.

Nach langer Suche stellte sich dann heraus das es einen schleichenden Defekt im Netzteil gab welcher die 3,3 Volt Leitung teilweise auf unter 2,6 Volt absacken lies. Nach dem ersetzen des defekten Netzteils war der Spuk dann vorbei - seitdem läuft der Rechner, und auch firefox wieder Rockstabil  :Smile: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Aus der Fehlermeldung werde ich nicht schlau. plugin-container gehört zu firefox, aber wieso "/usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.2/libxul.so" das

gehörte zu "xulrunner-1.9.2". Und wenn du firefox neu gebaut hast und xulrunner-1.9.2 nicht mehr installiert war dürft die Fehlermeldung

aber so nicht auftreten da "/usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.2/libxul.so" auch nicht mehr auf deinem System vorhanden sein darf. 

Vielleicht ist noch ein Plugin gegen xulrunner-1.9.2 gebaut und das verursacht den Crash, keine Ahnung.

MfG

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Oder, eventuell noch besser, verschiebe mal dein ~/.mozilla Profil und teste es mit einem frischen jungfräulichen Profil.

 

Ich hab zurück gebaut auf FF 17.0.6 und mein ~/.mozilla umbenannt. FF startet sauber und der Fehler ist auf 2 unterschiedlichen Webseiten reproduzierbar, sofort. Ergo zurück auf 20.0.1. 

Jetzt hab ich aber ein eix-test-obsolete gemacht und da erscheint:

```

Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:

net-libs/xulrunner

sys-apps/slocate

```

Wie bekomme ich die weg? Ist scheinbar auch hier die Frage. Ein emerge -av --depclean löscht sie nicht!

----------

## Schorchgrinder

versuche doch mal emerge --unmerge oder (-C)

----------

## michael_w

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> versuche doch mal emerge --unmerge oder (-C)

 

Der Wald und die Bäume ... Danke. 

Nach FF Test melde ich mich wieder.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> versuche doch mal emerge --unmerge oder (-C)

 

Hm, mit --unmerge (kurz -C) sollte man vorsichtig sein, denn damit bricht man womöglich auch Dependencies.

Sicherer ist es mit --depclean direkt auf die Pakete loszugehen, in diesem Fall also zb 

```
emerge -avc slocate xulrunner
```

 (mit kleinen -c)

Das schöne daran ist, das einem dann auch gleich die reverse dependencies mit aufgelistet werden, und man sich dann überlegen kann ob man die wirklich brechen will  :Wink: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Zwischenstand:
> 
> ein depclean hab ich durchgeführt, aber da erscheint nichts von xulrunner und auch nichts was ich direkt mit FF oder TB in Verbindung bringe. Ich bau die beiden mal neu und dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Du solltest mal dein worldfile "aufräumen"

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

Sonst rennst du immer wieder in solche Fehler. Als erstes würde ich ein Backup von "/var/lib/portage/world" machen.

Danach mit einem Texteditor alles entfernen was du nicht installiert haben willst, im worldfile sollten nur die Programme

stehen die du auch explizit installiert haben willst und zum Beispiel nicht irgend welche Abhängigkeiten die ein Programm

benötigt wenn du es baust usw.

Danach funktioniert dann auch wieder ein 

```
 emerge -av --depclean 
```

 was du nach dem aufräumen auch durchlaufen

lassen solltest, danach ein 

```
 emerge -upD word 
```

 und danach ohne -p. Dann noch ein 

```
 revdep-rebuild 
```

und dann sollte alles auch wieder funktionieren.

MfG

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du solltest mal dein worldfile "aufräumen"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

würde ich gern machen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Danach mit einem Texteditor alles entfernen was du nicht installiert haben willst, im worldfile sollten nur die Programme
> 
> stehen die du auch explizit installiert haben willst

 

Tja, wie bekomme ich das heraus? Ich kann doch beim besten Willen nicht alle Abhängigkeiten kennen!? Und die zu jedem Programm prüfen und dann mit dem worldfile vergleichen, naja, ich hab auch noch ein anderes Leben. 

Und btw. der ganze Mist mit dem aufräumen und letzten Endes Xulrunner deinstallieren, FF 17.0.6 neu bauen hat nichts geholfen, ich kann den Fehler weiterhin zuverlässig reproduzieren. ;(

Okay, wieder zurück zu FF 20.0.1.

----------

## franzf

Hast du es schonmal mit nem gtk+-downgrade versucht?

----------

## Max Steel

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *fuchur wrote:*   
> 
> Du solltest mal dein worldfile "aufräumen"
> ...

 

Das hört sich schlimmer an als es am Ende ist, im Grunde reicht es zu wissen was du alles verwendest.

Ein Beispiel:

ich habe ein Worldfile in dem steht:

```
app-editors/vim

app-misc/mc

app-misc/screen

app-portage/eix

media-sound/mp3blaster

sys-apps/portage

sys-devel/distcc

sys-devel/gcc

sys-firmware/zd1211-firmware

sys-fs/lvm2

sys-fs/mdadm

sys-fs/sshfs-fuse

sys-power/cpufreqd

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-devel/tuxonice-sources

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/xdpyinfo

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xhost

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis
```

(nur eine Beispieldatei)

jetzt kann man Schritt für Schritt durchgehen.

app-editors/vim ist mein Lieblingstexteditor, der wird durch @system nicht installiert

app-misc/mc ist mein Lieblingsdateibrwoser, der wird auch nicht durch installiert.

mp3blaster ist installiert weil ich es direkt benutze.

die zs1211-firmware brauche ich, da mein WLAN-Stick darauf hört.

sys-apps/portage ist ein Kandidat der sich gerne mal durch ein Update reinschleicht, dieses kann auch einfach aus der File rausgenommen werden (auch wenn sich an dem Namen ansich wenig bis garnichts ändern wird... auf absehbare Zeit.)

gentoo-sources und tuxonice-sources sind unnötig beides installiert zu haben, dann ist das einfachste nachzuschauen was gerade verwendet wird (uname -a ergibt bei mir bei mir tuxonice-sources)

nun der große X11-Block.

auch sys-devel/gcc muss hier nicht drinstehn. (obwohl es manchmal nützlich ist die geslottete Variante (also sys-devel/gcc:4.6 und sys-devel/gcc:4.7) drinzubehalten damit man aucvh nach einem --depclean immernoch wechseln kann sollte etwas mit dem compiler schief laufen (kaputt gehn oder so).

hier ist xorg-server und xorg-x11 ausgewählt, außerdem noch xhost, xev, mesa-progs... die werden alle durch xorg-x11 ausgewählt, müssen hier also nicht drinstehen, vorallem da eines davon auch mal wegfallen kann, danach ist man hier mit Leichen beschäftigt. also können alle x11 bis auf xorg-x11 rausfallen (auch der Driver, denn der sollte in einem gesunden System durch die make.conf-Variable INPUT_DEVICES (bzw. VIDEO_CARDS) ausgewählt werden.

danach mit einem emerge --depclean nachprüfen. Wenn jetzt nichts wichtiges deinstalliert wird ist alles in Ordnung. (auch wenn du z.B. kpat einzeln installiert hast und nachfolgend kde-meta (was dieses über kdegames-meta auswählt) kann dieses raus.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir =)

Es empfiehlt sich neuzubauende Abhängikeiten installierter Programme mit --oneshot (kurz: -1) zu mergen: emerge -1 sys-apps/portage

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Tja, wie bekomme ich das heraus? Ich kann doch beim besten Willen nicht alle Abhängigkeiten kennen!? Und die zu jedem Programm prüfen und dann mit dem worldfile vergleichen, naja, ich hab auch noch ein anderes Leben. 

 

Schön das du noch ein anderes leben hast, aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist zu wissen welche Programme du benötigst

und nur die gehören ins worldfile (und kommen auch nur ins worldfile wenn man emerge richtig benutzt) dann bist du mit 

Linux oder generell mit Computer wo du dir überlegen musst welche  Software du benötigst sowieso überfordert, dann musst

du hallt nach einem Betriebssystem/Distro suchen wo dir das vorgegeben wird, oder denn Fragen der dir gentoo installiert hat.

Dann wird dir auch nicht weiter zu helfen sein ...

MfG

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *michael_w wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> Tja, wie bekomme ich das heraus? Ich kann doch beim besten Willen nicht alle Abhängigkeiten kennen!? Und die zu jedem Programm prüfen und dann mit dem worldfile vergleichen, naja, ich hab auch noch ein anderes Leben.  
> ...

 

Lol, Du bist ein Spassvogel. Hab ich Dir persönlich auf den Schlips getreten? Kann man Dich ignorieren per Forenfunktion? Danke.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *fuchur wrote:*   Hi
> 
>  *michael_w wrote:*   Hi,
> ...

 

Das was du für dich in Anspruch nimmst, sollte aber auch für mich gelten also der Hohlpfosten der versucht hat dir zu helfen.

Kannst du dir zwar nicht vorstellen aber ich habe auch ein anders Leben, und mich mit solchen Sachen wie mich mit deinen

Probleme zu beschäftigen das brauch ich auf keinster weise. Ich kann meine Zeit besser verschwenden als mich durch deine 

Posts zu wühlen, Probleme zu analysieren und dir das eine schritt für schritt Anweisung zu Posten und dein System und Softwaremanager

wider zum funktionieren zu bringen.

Ignorieren per Forenfunktion brachst du nicht gibt es hier auch glaube ich nicht. Auch mach dir darüber mal keine Sorgen ich werde mich bezüglich

deiner Posts lieber um mein Leben kümmern als auf diesen zu antworten, weil das ist das was uns unterscheidet meine Probleme mit gentoo kann

ich schon seit vielen Jahren selber lösen und kümmere mich dann genau so wie du lieber um mein Leben und zerbreche mir nicht noch denn Kopf über deiner

Unfähigkeiten. Siehe zu das du mit deiner Scheiss halt selber löst, oder aber wenn du hier um Hilfe bettelst beachte zukünftig auch das Leben anderer,

ich antworte hier sicherlich nicht um Typen wie dir zu gefallen oder denn Pausenclown für dich zu machen.

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

Kinners...

nun bleibt doch bitte aufm Teppich - mit gegenseitigen fertigmachen ist doch niemanden weitergeholfen.

----------

